# Guy Pearce in progress



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

My w.i.p of Guy Pearce (what he looks like now)

Any tips/feedback/critique would be brill as always.
Haven't sorted the teeth out yet, im going to try and do them quite realistic with the shine and everything, if I can. 



reference: http://thefilmstage.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Guy-Pearce.jpg


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Finished finally.


----------

